# How to put pictures in private pm



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Hi 

I am confused on something

Can we put a picture in a pm to a person 
Or does it have to be a link
Like for example to a card website????
What is the attachment thing in the PM section for again???

Judith


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jmsclayton said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


It looks like you can only put a link in PMs. With a link, like to an image in photobucket, it will load the picture into your PM.


----------

